# E' tutto vero: la Juve è su Cristiano Ronaldo



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...

Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.

Ecco nel dettaglio cosa dice l'articolo di Marca:"La Juve fa sul serio per Cristiano Ronaldo ed è la più accreditata ad acquistarlo. Il club italiano ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino, che aveva già espresso la sua volontà di lasciare il Real Madrid dopo la finale di Champions a Kiev. La Juve ha offerto a Ronaldo un contratto di circa 30 milioni a stagione fino al 2022 e ha ricevuto già il si e il gradimento da parte del giocatore. Ronaldo ha raggiunto a Gennaio un accordo con la dirigenza per una cessione a cifre molto minori rispetto alla clausola da 1000 milioni. C'è sintonia totale tra Ronaldo e Andrea Agnelli, il quale ha già parlato più volte con lui ricevendo sempre il totale gradimento da parte del giocatore. Inoltre, per dare l'assalto definitivo al fuoriclasse portoghese, la juve ha intenzione di vendere Higuain,il cui ciclo è ormai ritenuto finito. Ronaldo sa che passare dal Real alla Juve sia un passo indietro, ma ormai con il Real ha dato tutto quello che poteva. Ora è intrigato da questa nuova possibilità, vuole cominciare una nuova storia con la Juve. Nel caso del trasferimento, non ci sarebbero neanche problemi di lingua. Ronaldo capisce l'italiano e lo parla piuttosto bene, infatti quando Ancelotti allenava il Real, il giocatore gli chiedeva spesso di parlargli in italiano, in maniera tale da poter acquisire dimestichezza con la lingua".

Anche A Bola conferma:" Cristiano Ronaldo ha ammesso di voler lasciare il Real Madrid per andare alla Juve. Ora si tratta sull'ingaggio".

Anche Sky Sport fa il punto della situazione: al momento quella di Ronaldo-Juve sarebbe solo una suggestione. Resta da capire qual'è la posizione ufficiale della Juve su questa trattativa e sulle varie voci che si stanno rincorrendo dalla Spagna e dal Portogallo.

La versione online di Marca spiega come il Real Madrid non ha assolutamente intenzione di cedere Ronaldo. Lopetegui lo aspetta al ritiro subito dopo le ferie post Mondiale per iniziare la preparazione. A Madrid tutti sono convinti che il posto migliore per Ronaldo è proprio al Real, dove potrà continuare a infrangere record su record e a vincere ancora molto, e che non ci siano squadre in grado di offrire un ingaggio superiore a quello proposto da Florentino Perez dopo la finale di Champions a Kiev.

Ancora conferme dalla Spagna. Il giornalista Joseph Pedrerol, molto vicino al Real Madrid, annuncia che Cristiano Ronaldo lascerà il Real Madrid perchè vuole una nuova avventura, non per una questione di soldi. Il Real Madrid venderà il portoghese alla Juventus per 100 milioni di euro.

Anche Bargiggia conferma su Twitter rispondendo a un tifoso della Juve:"A questo punto le percentuali sono abbastanza alte per il passaggio di Ronaldo alla Juve".

A Sky al momento non risulta che esista ancora una trattativa ne tra la Juve e Ronaldo, né tra la Juve è il Real. Questo anche perché il Real non rinuncerà tanto facilmente al giocatore, soprattutto senza avere in mano un sostituto (si parla di Neymar o Kane, ma al momento sono solo ipotesi). Quel che è certo è che la Juve ha già sondato la possibilità con Mendes durante la trattativa con Cancelo e se ci saranno i margini (magari con Ronaldo che si espone annunciando di non presentarsi in ritiro) non vuole farsi trovare impreparata e partire subito all’assalto del giocatore.

Bargiggia rivela una clamorosa indiscrezione. Sembra che Mendes sia riuscito ad inserire nel contratto di Ronaldo una clausola da 100 milioni valida solo per il campionato italiano.

Ultime notizie da DiarioGol: Nelle ultime ore è stata fatta trapelare un'offerta della Juventus per il giocatore, che Ronaldo ha utilizzato per mettere pressione al Real Madrid. Un'offerta che è una cortina fumogena, cioè è una strategia attuata da Mendes e Ronaldo per far aumentare lo stipendio del giocatore. L'unica vera opzione disponibile al momento è quella del Manchester United, a cui Mendes sta già lavorando. Infatti il Manchester vorrebbe un giocatore di riferimento, che al momento non ha: Lukaku sta brillando al mondiale, ma all'Old Trafford ha sempre lasciato a desiderare mentre Pogba non ha rispettato le aspettative. Il problema è la cifra richiesta da Florentino Perez: 150 milioni. Lo United, invece, ne offre 90 + bonus fino ad un totale di 120 milioni. Il piano B di Ronaldo è il PSG, che è disposto ad offrire massimo 90 milioni.

*Ancora novità arrivano da El Chiringuito: è tutto fatto tra Real E Juventus per il trasferimento di Ronaldo. Il Real ha accettato l'offerta da 100 milioni della Juve, e il giocatore percepirà un ingaggio di 30 milioni all'anno per 4 anni. Il giocatore non avrebbe visto di buon occhio l'imminente arrivo di Neymar a Madrid. Inoltre, il Real Madrid e Ronaldo si sono già detti addio.*


----------



## Devil man (3 Luglio 2018)

E poi rimane a Madrid come tutti gli anni Florentino cede


----------



## Smarx10 (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al Real 120 milioni di euro + un contratto di 4 anni al giocatore. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...



Il giocatore vuole 50 milioni netti. Sono 100 lordi all'anno. Il Real per meno di 200 non lo fa partire. Parliamo di un'operazione da 600 milioni di euro. Mi sembra una follia per un'italiana


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al Real 120 milioni di euro + un contratto di 4 anni al giocatore. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...



Immagino la Juve che da 80 lordi annui a CR7, perché lui vuole andare via da Madrid per l’ingaggio...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al Real 120 milioni di euro + un contratto di 4 anni al giocatore. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

*Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.*


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Ma come facciamo a dargli 40 netti l’anno? Maddai, mi sembra troppo assurdo.


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma come facciamo a dargli 40 netti l’anno? Maddai, mi sembra troppo assurdo.



No, Marca parla di 30 netti all'anno.


----------



## Roccoro (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.



Qualche giorno fa, marca disse pure che lo voleva anche il Milan, per me molte volte notizie come queste sono frottole, ma mai dire mai...comunque se va alla Juve smette di essere il mio giocatore preferito, mi metto a tifare messi a questo punto.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.



Rinnova o torna a Manchester.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> No, Marca parla di 30 netti all'anno.



Che sono sempre quasi 60 lordi. Costerebbe, solo d’ingaggio, qualcosa come 4 Dybala.
Poi oh, è chiaro che se succede imbianco tutta la città dalla felicità


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che sono sempre quasi 60 lordi. Costerebbe, solo d’ingaggio, qualcosa come 4 Dybala.
> Poi oh, è chiaro che se succede imbianco tutta la città dalla felicità



Ti faccio una domanda. Premetto che gliel'ho già fatta ad un mio amico juventino. Se hai questa disponibilità economica, preferiresti prendere solo Ronaldo o Godin, Milinkovic-Savic e Cavani? Lui mi ha risposto la seconda.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.



Sarebbe uno stimolo per tutto il nostro movimento. Ma al momento mi pare ancora molto strano.



juventino ha scritto:


> Ma come facciamo a dargli 40 netti l’anno? Maddai, mi sembra troppo assurdo.



Con i prezzi che avete messo per gli abbonamenti, vi avanza pure qualcosa.


----------



## JohnDoe (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.



io amo tantissimo Ronaldo , pero anche lui ha gia 33 anni . se il Real lo vende a quell prezzo fa un grande affare . poi hanno un certo Bale in squadra che se sta bene fisicamente e un giocatore daverro fantastico . per non parlare dell fatto che il Real puo prendere Lewa , Neymar e Salah . secondo me , nessuno al mondo puo pagare un ingaggio di 100 mil lordi . questo mi sembra assurdo . il vero problema e che il Real e una squadra stellare , sento spesso parlare di PSG e City che dominerano il calcio dopo il ritiro di CR7 e Messi ..pero veramente non vedo come potranno mai ragiungere il Real che ha un fascino aparte e tanti , tanti soldi + un presidente che di calcio ne capisce tanto.


----------



## gabuz (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.



La cosa "preoccupante" è che a scriverlo è un giornale vicino al Real, per quello che può valere.

La Juve comunque è l'unica in Italia che potrebbe sostenerlo, oltretutto Ronaldo è un giocatore che si paga da solo.
Con il bacino di tifosi che ha già la Juve e con quello che muove Ronaldo sono ricavi assicurati.
Oltretutto per il giocatore sarebbe una bella sfida portare la Juve a vincere la Champions. Entrerebbe ancor più nella storia.

Speriamo sia Fantacalcio.


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> La cosa "preoccupante" è che a scriverlo è un giornale vicino al Real, per quello che può valere.
> 
> La Juve comunque è l'unica in Italia che potrebbe sostenerlo, oltretutto Ronaldo è un giocatore che si paga da solo.
> Con il bacino di tifosi che ha già la Juve e con quello che muove Ronaldo sono ricavi assicurati.
> ...



Dubito che sia fantacalcio. E ti dirò di più: la trattativa si chiuderà subito in maniera tale che Ronaldo non va nemmeno più al ritiro del Real.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda. Premetto che gliel'ho già fatta ad un mio amico juventino. Se hai questa disponibilità economica, preferiresti prendere solo Ronaldo o Godin, Milinkovic-Savic e Cavani? Lui mi ha risposto la seconda.



Le età di Godin e Cavani mi fanno preferire prendere Ronaldo. Tuttavia è lapalissiano che da solo CR7 non basta perché alla squadra servirebbe comunque un altro centrocampista per completare la rosa. Penso che comunque la Exor (perché la Juve da sola non lo compra manco in un universo parallelo), decidesse davvero di iniziare a spendere cifre del genere, non farebbe tanto l’avara a prendere un altro centrocampista di livello (non necessariamente costosissimo come Savic).


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.



Lo scrissi subito dopo l'annuncio di Ronaldo post Real Liverpool:"Attenzione ai gobbi..."


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Se davvero facessimo un colpo del genere da tifoso mi sentirei in obbligo con la mia società di comprare la maglia. Vedere giocatori del genere nella propria squadra è un privilegio, aldilà se poi si riesca a centrare l’agognata Champions League.


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo scrissi subito dopo l'annuncio di Ronaldo post Real Liverpool:"Attenzione ai gobbi..."



Ma tanto a noi non interessa nulla, tanto abbiamo NK7


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma tanto a noi non interessa nulla, tanto abbiamo NK7



Non è vero, senza la sentenza Uefa sarebbe stato nostro. xD


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non è vero, senza la sentenza Uefa sarebbe stato nostro. xD



Ahahahaha giusto, dimenticavo


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.



Up


----------



## Atletico Maniero (3 Luglio 2018)

Credo sia più facile l'atterraggio degli alieni sul pianeta prima della fine del mese


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.



Faccio fatica a crederci. Sono cifre che solamente 2-3 club al mondo potrebbero pagare, forse meno quelli che hanno l'appeal necessario per attrarre un giocatore di questa levatura.

Francamente ho sempre pensato che se mai lasciasse Madrid lo farebbe per il PSG (tornare a Manchester senza sir Alex Ferguson non credo abbia senso per il giocatore). 

Vedremo che accadrà, sarebbe qualcosa di clamoroso portare in Serie A un giocatore del genere, seppur a 33 anni.


----------



## PheelMD (3 Luglio 2018)

Non credo sia possibile, soprattutto per la politica juventina. Non spenderebbero mai così tanto per un solo giocatore che, volenti o nolenti, garantirebbe la prestazione per un tempo limitato vista l'età.


----------



## iceman. (3 Luglio 2018)

Se lo prendono chiudono il campionato ad ottobre, detto questo l'ultimo acquisto di questo calibro che io ricordi è stato Ronaldinho al Milan.


----------



## Heaven (3 Luglio 2018)

Ma la vera domanda è: cosa viene a fare Ronaldo alla Juventus?

Comunque un acquisto come questo farebbe bene a tutta la Serie A, i diritti schizzerebbero, ed anche il venire in Italia per altri giocatori sarebbe più stimolante

Per me si conclude con rinnovo a 50mln a Madrid.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Hanno semplicemente ripreso quanto scritto da ruttosporc il giorno prima..

Ora, a me non frega nulla, tanto noi lo scudetto e la champions non le giochiamo, ma ai gobbi lo stipendio più alto credo sia il pipita che piglia 7,5 netti e forse Dybala con 7..

Di per sé non è nemmeno impossibile: Via Higuain (per un 70 milioni) via Pjanic (per 80) considerando anche l'addio di Buffon sono circa 16 milioni netti di stipendi risparmiati..basta trovarne altri 14 e si arriva ai 30 di CR7..conando su una futura flat tax non è impossibile per me..

Semmai non capirei Cr7..ha il mondo ai suoi piedi, è viene in italia? a fare? Io tornerei allo UTD piuttosto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Luglio 2018)

sarebbe ancora peggio di Higuain 
enorme spesa x un 30enne senza agognato trofeo


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Luglio 2018)

Tuttosport ha riportato la notizia di Marca. Qualcosa di vero ci sarà, ma sembrano cifre francamente fuori portata e lontane dalla politica di gestione della Juve.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Anche A Bola parla esplicitamente della Juve in prima pagina


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hanno semplicemente ripreso quanto scritto da ruttosporc il giorno prima..
> 
> Ora, a me non frega nulla, tanto noi lo scudetto e la champions non le giochiamo, ma ai gobbi lo stipendio più alto credo sia il pipita che piglia 7,5 netti e forse Dybala con 7..
> 
> ...



Un’operazione del genere ha bisogno necessariamente del supporto della Exor. La Juve da sola non ha la minima possibilità di ingaggiare Ronaldo, se arriva è perché Jaki ha deciso di emulare lo sceicco con l’operazione Neymar.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Luglio 2018)

Certo, che è tutto vero, come no.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Dubito che sia fantacalcio. E ti dirò di più: la trattativa si chiuderà subito in maniera tale che Ronaldo non va nemmeno più al ritiro del Real.


Già sta a Torino...


----------



## Wildbone (3 Luglio 2018)

Se succede...


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Un’operazione del genere ha bisogno necessariamente del supporto della Exor. La Juve da sola non ha la minima possibilità di ingaggiare Ronaldo, se arriva è perché Jaki ha deciso di emulare lo sceicco con l’operazione Neymar.



Diciamo che CR7 muove un mondo mediatico unico..sarebbe un'occasione irripetibile per la Juve di innalzare il proprio blasone internazionale..
Alla fine la Juve non ha mai e dico MAI preso un super top player...sarebbe la prima volta


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

ripeto il mio unico dubbio è immaginare una rosa in cui Ronaldo da solo percepisce quanto i successivi migliori 9 giocatori della Juve..boh..una roba abbastanza surreale da immaginare..

Oggi al Real lui piglia 20 ma ci sono altri 6-7 giocatori sopra i 10 netti..

Alla Juve tra lui e Dybala ballano 23 milioni di euro...

Credo sarebbe un'operazione che solo la Juve può fare (i giocatori gobbi sono tutti molto servili con la proprietà, da noi dopo 6 minuti avevamo i procuratori di mezza rosa in sede...)


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che CR7 muove un mondo mediatico unico..sarebbe un'occasione irripetibile per la Juve di innalzare il proprio blasone internazionale..
> Alla fine la Juve non ha mai e dico MAI preso un super top player...sarebbe la prima volta



Nì. 
Campioni già affermati li abbiamo sempre ingaggiati (Baggio, Vialli, Vieira), ma mai di questo tipo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nì.
> Campioni già affermati li abbiamo sempre ingaggiati (Baggio, Vialli, Vieira), ma mai di questo tipo.



Imparagonabili, io ti parlo di colpi stile Ronaldo all'Inter, Figo/Zidane/CR7 al Real, Gullit/Rivaldo/Dinho da noi..

Insomma, top player assoluti del calcio mondiale ma già icone..

Baggio nel 1990 o Vialli non sono di quella levatura...al tempo avreste dovuto prendere Maradona o Batistuta tanto per dire


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hanno semplicemente ripreso quanto scritto da ruttosporc il giorno prima..



Purtroppo no, Marca è il giornale di Perez, se inseriscono fake news di questo tipo in prima pagina sul Real vengono licenziati in tronco.
Anzi, sarà proprio il Real che spinge per dare le "colpe" al giocatore davanti all'opinione pubblica.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Purtroppo no, Marca è il giornale di Perez, se inseriscono fake news di questo tipo in prima pagina sul Real vengono licenziati in tronco.
> Anzi, sarà proprio il Real che spinge per dare le "colpe" al giocatore davanti all'opinione pubblica.



Ma guarda per me può anche essere che avvenga..
La cosa giusta sarebbe che poi qualcuno andasse dal nano e dal geometra e gli chiedesse: "Ma la Juve che sceicco ha dietro?"


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

*Ecco nel dettaglio cosa dice l'articolo di Marca:"La Juve fa sul serio per Cristiano Ronaldo ed è la più accreditata ad acquistarlo. Il club italiano ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino, che aveva già espresso la sua volontà di lasciare il Real Madrid dopo la finale di Champions a Kiev. La Juve ha offerto a Ronaldo un contratto di circa 30 milioni a stagione fino al 2022 e ha ricevuto già il si e il gradimento da parte del giocatore. Ronaldo ha raggiunto a Gennaio un accordo con la dirigenza per una cessione a cifre molto minori rispetto alla clausola da 1000 milioni. C'è sintonia totale tra Ronaldo e Andrea Agnelli, il quale ha già parlato più volte con lui ricevendo sempre il totale gradimento da parte del giocatore. Inoltre, per dare l'assalto definitivo al fuoriclasse portoghese, la juve ha intenzione di vendere Higuain,il cui ciclo è ormai ritenuto finito. Ronaldo sa che passare dal Real alla Juve sia un passo indietro, ma ormai con il Real ha dato tutto quello che poteva. Ora è intrigato da questa nuova possibilità, vuole cominciare una nuova storia con la Juve. Nel caso del trasferimento, non ci sarebbero neanche problemi di lingua. Ronaldo capisce l'italiano e lo parla piuttosto bene, infatti quando Ancelotti allenava il Real, il giocatore gli chiedeva spesso di parlargli in italiano, in maniera tale da poter acquisire dimestichezza con la lingua".*


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

*Anche A Bola conferma:" Cristiano Ronaldo ha ammesso di voler lasciare il Real Madrid per andare alla Juve. Ora si tratta sull'ingaggio".*


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ecco nel dettaglio cosa dice l'articolo di Marca:"La Juve fa sul serio per Cristiano Ronaldo ed è la più accreditata ad acquistarlo. Il club italiano ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino, che aveva già espresso la sua volontà di lasciare il Real Madrid dopo la finale di Champions a Kiev. La Juve ha offerto a Ronaldo un contratto di circa 30 milioni a stagione fino al 2022 e ha ricevuto già il si e il gradimento da parte del giocatore. Ronaldo ha raggiunto a Gennaio un accordo con la dirigenza per una cessione a cifre molto minori rispetto alla clausola da 1000 milioni. C'è sintonia totale tra Ronaldo e Andrea Agnelli, il quale ha già parlato più volte con lui ricevendo sempre il totale gradimento da parte del giocatore. Inoltre, per dare l'assalto definitivo al fuoriclasse portoghese, la juve ha intenzione di vendere Higuain,il cui ciclo è ormai ritenuto finito. Ronaldo sa che passare dal Real alla Juve sia un passo indietro, ma ormai con il Real ha dato tutto quello che poteva. Ora è intrigato da questa nuova possibilità, vuole cominciare una nuova storia con la Juve. Nel caso del trasferimento, non ci sarebbero neanche problemi di lingua. Ronaldo capisce l'italiano e lo parla piuttosto bene, infatti quando Ancelotti allenava il Real, il giocatore gli chiedeva spesso di parlargli in italiano, in maniera tale da poter acquisire dimestichezza con la lingua".*



In serie A, con la Juve, secondo me fa 50 gol 

Alla faccia del Napolino di ADL...

Questi arrivano a 10 scudetti di fila in pantofole...


----------



## koti (3 Luglio 2018)

Mi piacerebbe tantissimo vederlo in serie A, rivalità con la Juve a parte.


----------



## tonilovin93 (3 Luglio 2018)

Sarebbe assurdo se arrivasse.

Mi sembra strano però che PSG, UTD e compagnia danzante stiano a guardare..


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe tantissimo vederlo in serie A, *rivalità con la Juve a parte*.



Ma di quale rivalità parli? abbiamo accumulato tipo 200 punti in meno nelle ultime 6 stagioni


----------



## Raryof (3 Luglio 2018)

Quindi il loro mercato sarà questo più o meno:
Dentro Ronaldo fuori Higuain e forse qualcun altro tipo Alex Sandro, Dybala diventa l'attaccante della squadra.
Bentancur alla Lazio + cash per Savic che sicuramente sarà attratto dal "progettoh" e dall'acquisto in pompa magna di Ronaldo.
Qualche altra cessione illustre, magari Bernardeschi o chi per lui e il mercato in uscita è a posto.
Quello in entrata però per loro potrebbe non finire lì, quel Romagnoli in quella squadretta rossonera potrebbe sentire anche lui le sirene.... Higuain + cash? e via andare.

Noi intanto aspettiamo i 3 acquisti da Milan.
E vedrete che se non sarà quest'anno sarà il prossimo, Romagnoli non possiamo più trattenerlo.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Luglio 2018)

Bah però 30 milioni netti nel 2022 significano 60 a bilancio per un giocatore di 36 anni.

Certo, Ronaldo è Ronaldo ma mi sembra una follia, tanto più che il Real non chiederà due spicci per il cartellino.

Son curioso di vedere, per il calcio italiano sarebbe bello anche se inutile, tanto la Juve il campionato lo vincerebbe anche con le riserve.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.
> 
> ...



----) http://www.milanworld.net/bomba-ron...llo-giocare-nel-real-vt62920.html#post1547313


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ecco nel dettaglio cosa dice l'articolo di Marca:"La Juve fa sul serio per Cristiano Ronaldo ed è la più accreditata ad acquistarlo. Il club italiano ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino, che aveva già espresso la sua volontà di lasciare il Real Madrid dopo la finale di Champions a Kiev. La Juve ha offerto a Ronaldo un contratto di circa 30 milioni a stagione fino al 2022 e ha ricevuto già il si e il gradimento da parte del giocatore. Ronaldo ha raggiunto a Gennaio un accordo con la dirigenza per una cessione a cifre molto minori rispetto alla clausola da 1000 milioni. C'è sintonia totale tra Ronaldo e Andrea Agnelli, il quale ha già parlato più volte con lui ricevendo sempre il totale gradimento da parte del giocatore. Inoltre, per dare l'assalto definitivo al fuoriclasse portoghese, la juve ha intenzione di vendere Higuain,il cui ciclo è ormai ritenuto finito. Ronaldo sa che passare dal Real alla Juve sia un passo indietro, ma ormai con il Real ha dato tutto quello che poteva. Ora è intrigato da questa nuova possibilità, vuole cominciare una nuova storia con la Juve. Nel caso del trasferimento, non ci sarebbero neanche problemi di lingua. Ronaldo capisce l'italiano e lo parla piuttosto bene, infatti quando Ancelotti allenava il Real, il giocatore gli chiedeva spesso di parlargli in italiano, in maniera tale da poter acquisire dimestichezza con la lingua".*



Aldilà di marca (i quotidiani madrileni sono credibili quanto Tuttosport), vedo improbabile che la Juve dia 60 lordi annui( a stare stretti) ad un calciatore. La fate troppo facile direi...


----------



## DOOOOD (3 Luglio 2018)

posso anche capire un ingaggio senza precedenti per i parametri juve per CR7..ma non 120 milioni di cartellino

ha 33 anni...

per me stanno solo cercando di gonfiare gli abbonamenti, la squadra è già super competitiva a tutti i livelli...spero chiudano qui le operazioni (con la cessione di sturaro e magari quelle di pjaca e kean con recompra) ... al massimo potrei capire la cessione di uno tra Higuain e Mandzu in cambio di una punta più giovane ma già di spessore internazionale (Morata?)


----------



## luis4 (3 Luglio 2018)

lo dovremmo prendere noi, se solo avessimo una proprietà...


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Certo che se ragioniamo sulle squadre che possono portarlo via da Madrid:
-Lo United non mi sembra affatto un’ipotesi scontata perché con Mourinho si è lasciato malissimo e perché più in generale credo che lui sia consapevole che andare a 33 anni in un calcio fisicamente distruttivo come quello della Premier sia un grosso azzardo (e quindi boccerei anche altre squadre inglesi come il City)
-In teoria il PSG avrebbe i mezzi per prenderlo in un nanosecondo, ma per ovvie motivazioni dovrebbe dare via Neymar e sinceramente non ce lo vedo Al Khelaifi che si priva del suo capolavoro di mercato, con cui ha bullizzato la UEFA, dopo appena un anno

La realtà è che se vuole andare via da Madrid le alternative percorribili non sono così tante come si crede e dubito che lui non lo sappia.


----------



## Sotiris (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.
> 
> ...



Lotta Psg-Juventus per la Champions League 2019.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> posso anche capire un ingaggio senza precedenti per i parametri juve per CR7..ma non 120 milioni di cartellino
> 
> ha 33 anni...
> 
> per me stanno solo cercando di gonfiare gli abbonamenti, la squadra è già super competitiva a tutti i livelli...spero chiudano qui le operazioni (con la cessione di sturaro e magari quelle di pjaca e kean con recompra) ... al massimo potrei capire la cessione di uno tra Higuain e Mandzu in cambio di una punta più giovane ma già di spessore internazionale (Morata?)



Se lo prendiamo è perché lo ha deciso Jaki. Razionalmente credo che chiunque sappia che è un’operazione possibile soltanto ricalcando ciò che fece Al Khelaifi con Neymar un anno fa.


----------



## Tell93 (3 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Certo che se ragioniamo sulle squadre che possono portarlo via da Madrid:
> -Lo United non mi sembra affatto un’ipotesi scontata perché con Mourinho si è lasciato malissimo e perché più in generale credo che lui sia consapevole che andare a 33 anni in un calcio fisicamente distruttivo come quello della Premier sia un grosso azzardo (e quindi boccerei anche altre squadre inglesi come il City)
> -In teoria il PSG avrebbe i mezzi per prenderlo in un nanosecondo, ma per ovvie motivazioni dovrebbe dare via Neymar e sinceramente non ce lo vedo Al Khelaifi che si priva del suo capolavoro di mercato, con cui ha bullizzato la UEFA, dopo appena un anno
> 
> La realtà è che se vuole andare via da Madrid le alternative percorribili non sono così tante come si crede e dubito che lui non lo sappia.



L'anno scorso si dicevano esattamente le stesse cose. Sta facendo il solito teatrino per rinnovare a cifre record con il Real


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Luglio 2018)

PERIN 

DARMIAN -CHIELLINI -BENATIA -X 

CAN -PJANIC -SAVIC 

DYBALA-CR7-COSTA


----------



## PheelMD (3 Luglio 2018)




----------



## PM3 (3 Luglio 2018)

Che dire, complimenti alla Juve.
Con lui e Savic, diventa la favorita per la vittoria della Champions. 
Sicuramente farà bene anche al calcio italiano, visto che ci sono milioni di fan di CR7 nel mondo, quindi maggiore visibilità per il campionato. 
Se però non dovessero vincere la Champions sarebbe il flop più clamoroso della storia del calcio.


----------



## Davidoff (3 Luglio 2018)

Se c'era una minima possibilità di tornare a vedere una Serie A competitiva era la tirchieria degli Agnelli che limitava le operazioni di mercato juventine, se cominciano anche a fare acquisti alla Neymar tanto vale eliminare direttamente il campionato italiano e fare la Superlega europea.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.
> 
> ...



Si vabbè, se fosse vero chiudiamo tutto

Aspettate però, tanto fa il panchinaro


----------



## Asso_86 (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda. Premetto che gliel'ho già fatta ad un mio amico juventino. Se hai questa disponibilità economica, preferiresti prendere solo Ronaldo o Godin, Milinkovic-Savic e Cavani? Lui mi ha risposto la seconda.



Il punto é che se arriva Ronaldo, è per motivi extra-calcio, quindi dipende tutto da FCA.


----------



## Asso_86 (3 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Imparagonabili, io ti parlo di colpi stile Ronaldo all'Inter, Figo/Zidane/CR7 al Real, Gullit/Rivaldo/Dinho da noi..
> 
> Insomma, top player assoluti del calcio mondiale ma già icone..
> 
> Baggio nel 1990 o Vialli non sono di quella levatura...al tempo avreste dovuto prendere Maradona o Batistuta tanto per dire



Ma Dinho e Rivaldo quanto erano stati pagati? 

La Juve prese Nedved...


----------



## Asso_86 (3 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah però 30 milioni netti nel 2022 significano 60 a bilancio per un giocatore di 36 anni.
> 
> Certo, Ronaldo è Ronaldo ma mi sembra una follia, tanto più che il Real non chiederà due spicci per il cartellino.
> 
> Son curioso di vedere, per il calcio italiano sarebbe bello anche se inutile, tanto la Juve il campionato lo vincerebbe anche con le riserve.



Se la Juve fa questo investimento (cosa a cui non credo, FCA a parte), lo fa perché vuole colmare il gap commerciale con gli altri club. È una questione di crescita economica e di appeal.


----------



## Asso_86 (3 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> PERIN
> 
> DARMIAN -CHIELLINI -BENATIA -X
> 
> ...



Ehi, io in Cancelo-Alex Sandro ci credo


----------



## Devil man (3 Luglio 2018)

La Juve non prenderà Ronaldo


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Luglio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Se la Juve fa questo investimento (cosa a cui non credo, FCA a parte), lo fa perché vuole colmare il gap commerciale con gli altri club. È una questione di crescita economica e di appeal.



Capisco ma per me ha poco senso, infatti penso sia una messinscena per trattare il rinnovo col Real... 

Bisogna poi vedere le cifre perchè se lo scopo è la crescita commerciale allora avrebbe senso investire su qualche campione del presente e del futuro, come Hazard per esempio o Harry Kane... non su uno seppur meraviglioso ma a fine carriera.


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

*Anche Sky Sport fa il punto della situazione: al momento quella di Ronaldo-Juve sarebbe solo una suggestione. Resta da capire qual'è la posizione ufficiale della Juve su questa trattativa e sulle varie voci che si stanno rincorrendo dalla Spagna e dal Portogallo.*


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Sky Sport fa il punto della situazione: al momento quella di Ronaldo-Juve sarebbe solo una suggestione. Resta da capire qual'è la posizione ufficiale della Juve su questa trattativa e sulle varie voci che si stanno rincorrendo dalla Spagna e dal Portogallo.*



Stanno palesemente prendendo tempo. Forse qualcosa di vero c’è...


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Sky Sport fa il punto della situazione: al momento quella di Ronaldo-Juve sarebbe solo una suggestione. Resta da capire qual'è la posizione ufficiale della Juve su questa trattativa e sulle varie voci che si stanno rincorrendo dalla Spagna e dal Portogallo.*



Ma smettiamola di fantasticare


----------



## sacchino (3 Luglio 2018)

Ma a fare che il panchinaro?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Luglio 2018)

Onestamente dubito che il Real si accontenti di 120/130 milioni per il cartellino visto i prezzi che girano. Ci vogliono ALMENO 150 milioni.


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

*La versione online di Marca spiega come il Real Madrid non ha assolutamente intenzione di cedere Ronaldo. Lopetegui lo aspetta al ritiro subito dopo le ferie post Mondiale per iniziare la preparazione. A Madrid tutti sono convinti che il posto migliore per Ronaldo è proprio al Real, dove potrà continuare a infrangere record su record e a vincere ancora molto, e che non ci siano squadre in grado di offrire un ingaggio superiore a quello proposto da Florentino Perez dopo la finale di Champions a Kiev.*


----------



## Hellscream (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.
> 
> ...



Eh certo, perfettamente credibile. Come si fa a non credere ad una cosa del genere?


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco ma per me ha poco senso, infatti penso sia una messinscena per trattare il rinnovo col Real...
> 
> Bisogna poi vedere le cifre perchè se lo scopo è la crescita commerciale allora avrebbe senso investire su qualche campione del presente e del futuro, come Hazard per esempio o Harry Kane... non su uno seppur meraviglioso ma a fine carriera.



Ma come si possono paragonare Mr. nessuno come Hazard o Kane con CR7 che è l'uomo immagine del calcio da 10 anni e ancora al top del mondo?
Dai...


----------



## numero 3 (3 Luglio 2018)

La domanda da farsi è quali squadre sarebbero veramente interessate a CR7?
Il Man utd senza Fergusson e con Mou non credo ( non si amano molto)
Il Psg dovrebbe dare via Neymar appena preso al Real..la vedo dura..
Man C è Bayern non credo...
Quindi?
O rinnova con il Real o Juve..non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## Goro (3 Luglio 2018)

La Juve e quell'ingaggio? 

Ronaldo vuole l'ennesimo rinnovo, mi domando come si faccia ancora a cascare a certi trucchetti


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> La domanda da farsi è quali squadre sarebbero veramente interessate a CR7?
> Il Man utd senza Fergusson e con Mou non credo ( non si amano molto)
> Il Psg dovrebbe dare via Neymar appena preso al Real..la vedo dura..
> Man C è Bayern non credo...
> ...



peccato la sentenza uefa..avevamo la corsia preferenziale con mendes noi....


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma come si possono paragonare Mr. nessuno come Hazard o Kane con CR7 che è l'uomo immagine del calcio da 10 anni e ancora al top del mondo?
> Dai...



Perchè se investi a occhio 350 milioni (250 solo di ingaggio + il cartellino dal Real) per 4 stagioni direi che farlo su un 32 enne è una ca**ta per una società nella situazione della Juventus.

Io vedo il calcio in questo modo, se vuole arrivare al top dovrebbe prendere chi sarà il top dei prossimi anni, e non uno che seppur meraviglioso campione è pur sempre nella fase finale della carriera.

Il colpo fatto da grande società che ha ambizioni di arrivare ad essere il top è stato Mbappe preso dal PSG l'anno scorso, per intenderci.

PS: intanto noi parliamo di prendere Zaza però... roba da spararsi


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Luglio 2018)

Ci pensa Li a comprarlo


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perchè se investi a occhio 350 milioni (250 solo di ingaggio + il cartellino dal Real) per 4 stagioni direi che farlo su un 32 enne è una ca**ta per una società nella situazione della Juventus.
> 
> Io vedo il calcio in questo modo, se vuole arrivare al top dovrebbe prendere chi sarà il top dei prossimi anni, e non uno che seppur meraviglioso campione è pur sempre nella fase finale della carriera.
> 
> ...



Ma La Juve è già al top, sei mesi fa ha stuprato il Real al bernabeu dove invece il PSG è crollato miseramente...non le serve rinforzare solo la rosa, a loro serve un testimonial, un uomo immagine per far circolare il brand Juve in tutto il mondo..e chi meglio dello sportivo più famoso del globo?

Se lo fanno è un colpo assurdo, roba che distanziano il resto della serie A per 20 anni

Manco noi abbiamo mai preso uno come CR7


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2018)

*Ancora conferme dalla Spagna. Il giornalista Joseph Pedrerol, molto vicino al Real Madrid, annuncia che Cristiano Ronaldo lascerà il Real Madrid perchè vuole una nuova avventura, non per una questione di soldi. Il Real Madrid venderà il portoghese alla Juventus per 100 milioni di euro.*


----------



## markjordan (3 Luglio 2018)

riserva costosetta eh sconcerti ?
***... estive


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora conferme dalla Spagna. Il giornalista Joseph Pedrerol, molto vicino al Real Madrid, annuncia che Cristiano Ronaldo lascerà il Real Madrid perchè vuole una nuova avventura, non per una questione di soldi. Il Real Madrid venderà il portoghese alla Juventus per 100 milioni di euro.*



No vabbè, io non ci credo. Cioè questi prendono Ronaldo, noi neanche tra 100 anni riusciremo di nuovo a competere con loro. Mamma mia che delusione.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> No vabbè, io non ci credo. Cioè questi prendono Ronaldo, noi neanche tra 100 anni riusciremo di nuovo a competere con loro. Mamma mia che delusione.



Noi abbiamo gli aumenti di capitale.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> No vabbè, io non ci credo. Cioè questi prendono Ronaldo, noi neanche tra 100 anni riusciremo di nuovo a competere con loro. Mamma mia che delusione.



Io continuo a rifiutarmi di credere ad una cosa del genere. Nel caso succedesse davvero, beh... se prima vincevano i campionati a Marzo, ora non avrebbe nemmeno senso farlo iniziare.


----------



## Roccoro (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora conferme dalla Spagna. Il giornalista Joseph Pedrerol, molto vicino al Real Madrid, annuncia che Cristiano Ronaldo lascerà il Real Madrid perchè vuole una nuova avventura, non per una questione di soldi. Il Real Madrid venderà il portoghese alla Juventus per 100 milioni di euro.*



Maledetti Li, fassone e mirabelli per aver tenuto quel paracarro di Montella come allenatore!!!! Questo poteva venire da noi!


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

*Il direttore di Marca a Sky: l'interesse della Juventus è molto concreto. Ronaldo è molto attratto dalla possibilità di giocare in Serie A e a Torino ed ha già un'intesa con la Juventus. Con Perez ha già un intesa secondo la quale il presidente del Real lo lascerà partire se arriverà un'offerta congrua, seppur molto inferiore alla clausola (di un miliardo-ndr), ma è proprio Perez al momento l'unico ostacolo in quanto non vorrebbe cedere Ronaldo ad una squadra ritenuta una rivale per la Champions. *


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io continuo a rifiutarmi di credere ad una cosa del genere. Nel caso succedesse davvero, beh... se prima vincevano i campionati a Marzo, ora non avrebbe nemmeno senso farlo iniziare.



Ormai sono uscite fin troppe notizie per non essere vero. Secondo me è già tutto fatto. Ovvio che ormai la vincono la Champions, i campionati li possono vincere anche con la seconda squadra.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora conferme dalla Spagna. Il giornalista Joseph Pedrerol, molto vicino al Real Madrid, annuncia che Cristiano Ronaldo lascerà il Real Madrid perchè vuole una nuova avventura, non per una questione di soldi. Il Real Madrid venderà il portoghese alla Juventus per 100 milioni di euro.*



Nel caso lo prendessero davvero, tanto di cappello e solo tanta invidia.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ormai sono uscite fin troppe notizie per non essere vero. Secondo me è già tutto fatto.



Anch'io la penso così. Anzi, dirò di più: l'annuncio sarà più vicino di quel che si può pensare.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2018)

Faranno di tutto, questo è sicuro. Complimenti a loro se ci riescono.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Ormai si sono esposti troppo tutti quanti. Io non so se Ronaldo verrà davvero da noi, ma di certo credo non sia un'eresia affermare che l'interesse della Juventus è concreto.


----------



## PM3 (3 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma La Juve è già al top, sei mesi fa ha stuprato il Real al bernabeu dove invece il PSG è crollato miseramente...non le serve rinforzare solo la rosa, a loro serve un testimonial, un uomo immagine per far circolare il brand Juve in tutto il mondo..e chi meglio dello sportivo più famoso del globo?
> 
> Se lo fanno è un colpo assurdo, roba che distanziano il resto della serie A per 20 anni
> 
> Manco noi abbiamo mai preso uno come CR7



Stuprato cosa? Che partita hai visto? 
La Juve ha giocato una gran partita, ma anche il Real ha avuto le sue occasioni. 
Non è stato come Roma- Barca, in cui i blaugrana non hanno visto palla... 
Real Madrid Juventus
18 Tiri 11
6 Tiri in porta 6
91% Passaggi Completati (%) 81%
54% Duelli Aerei Vinti 46%
11 Dribbling completati 13
11 Contrasti 9
62% Possesso palla 38%


----------



## Hellscream (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ormai sono uscite fin troppe notizie per non essere vero. Secondo me è già tutto fatto. Ovvio che ormai la vincono la Champions, i campionati li possono vincere anche con la seconda squadra.



Personalmente ormai il mio coinvolgimento è ai minimi termini. Dopo tutto il logoramento che ci propinano da una decina d'anni la disaffezione è quasi naturale. Perchè non si resiste a lungo a sentire parlare di cessioni (fasulle), conti, "eeeh ma se spostiamo un centesimo da qui poi dobbiamo riprenderlo da lì" ecc. Tutto mentre le altre squadre mandano avanti una "vita sportiva" normale, parlando di calcio e non di ragioneria e compratori sconosciuti o dirigenti bugiardi.

Rispetto al blasone che ha (o forse è più giusto dire che AVEVA), il Milan è PER DISTACCO la peggiore squadra d'Europa. E intanto gli altri prendono Ronaldo e dai noi continuano i film degni di Hollywood. Anche basta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel caso lo prendessero davvero, tanto di cappello e solo tanta invidia.



Va anche detto che dopo 24 anni e con 7 scudetti di fila un'occasione così di prendere un fuoriclasse unico per provare a vincere sta champions devono pur farlo..

Il problema poi non è nemmeno solo CR7 ma che attorno avrebbe una rosa pazzesca e una società granitica

Ci lasciano indietro di 20 anni...poi se andiamo avanti col lavapiatti buonanotte..

Ma del resto che differenza da chi gestisce un club per passione e spirito di competizione e chi lo compra sperando di farci soldi con la quotazione in borsa..


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Stuprato cosa? Che partita hai visto?
> La Juve ha giocato una gran partita, ma anche il Real ha avuto le sue occasioni.
> Non è stato come Roma- Barca, in cui i blaugrana non hanno visto palla...
> Real Madrid Juventus
> ...



Si, e al 90esimo il risultato era 0-3


----------



## PM3 (3 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si, e al 90esimo il risultato era 0-3



Una partita non può essere bugiarda nel risultato?


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma La Juve è già al top, sei mesi fa ha stuprato il Real al bernabeu dove invece il PSG è crollato miseramente...non le serve rinforzare solo la rosa, a loro serve un testimonial, un uomo immagine per far circolare il brand Juve in tutto il mondo..e chi meglio dello sportivo più famoso del globo?
> 
> Se lo fanno è un colpo assurdo, roba che distanziano il resto della serie A per 20 anni
> 
> Manco noi abbiamo mai preso uno come CR7



Capisco il tuo punto di vista. CR7 sarebbe un colpo stratosferico senza dubbio per qualunque squadra.

Però io non vedo la Juventus come la vedi tu, per me è un grande club ma non al top a livello mondiale e nei prossimi anni avrà vita più dura in Europa. Per intenderci, capirei più una follia per Salah per esempio, o appunto Hazard o giocatori simili. Capisco il tuo punto di vista (che immagino sia condiviso dai più) ma io la penso diversamente.

In Italia hanno già distanziato tutti per i prossimi anni, forse non 20 ma tanti. Lo scudetto lo vinceranno molte altre volte ancora senza storia con o senza Ronaldo.


----------



## PheelMD (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora conferme dalla Spagna. Il giornalista Joseph Pedrerol, molto vicino al Real Madrid, annuncia che Cristiano Ronaldo lascerà il Real Madrid perchè vuole una nuova avventura, non per una questione di soldi. Il Real Madrid venderà il portoghese alla Juventus per 100 milioni di euro.*



Pedrerol è il Ravezzani spagnolo, in tutti i sensi. Fa un programma trash in cui ci sono gag e scenette grottesche. Non so come finirà, ma non è molto affidabile riportare le notizie casuali dei media spagnoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.
> 
> ...



Comunque Premium 3 giorni parlava della smentita del Real sulla clausola abbassata a 120 mln. A me pare assurda sta operazione e la vedo come un modo per mettere pressione a Perez, viste le cifre. Vedremo.


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque Premium 3 giorni parlava della smentita del Real sulla clausola abbassata a 120 mln. A me pare assurda sta operazione e la vedo come un modo per mettere pressione a Perez, viste le cifre. Vedremo.



Amico mio, è già tutto fatto. Rassegnamoci.


----------



## alcyppa (3 Luglio 2018)

Ma si dai, che vada alla Juve è giusto così.


Così la smettiamo di sentire porcate del tipo "questi giocatori non vengono in serie A".
I giocatori forti basta pagarli, basta con le scuse per giustificare la nostra condizione patetica.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

*Il programma spagnolo El Chiringuito TV (che sarebbe il programma di Pedrerol) afferma che l'affare è fatto per 100 milioni di euro. La notizia è stata ripresa dall'altro storico quotidiano madridista AS.*


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Luglio 2018)

Se Ronaldo va alla Juve è finita per tutti in Italia


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Amico mio, è già tutto fatto. Rassegnamoci.



Vabbè, pazienza...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora conferme dalla Spagna. Il giornalista Joseph Pedrerol, molto vicino al Real Madrid, annuncia che Cristiano Ronaldo lascerà il Real Madrid perchè vuole una nuova avventura, non per una questione di soldi. Il Real Madrid venderà il portoghese alla Juventus per 100 milioni di euro.*



Solo 100 milioni? Ronaldo? Che ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2021? Ok.


----------



## PM3 (3 Luglio 2018)

E se intavolassero uno scambio Dybala- CR7? 

Con una valutazione di 150-200 Ml per entrambi, i due club farebbero delle plusvalenze importanti...


----------



## Asso_86 (3 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco ma per me ha poco senso, infatti penso sia una messinscena per trattare il rinnovo col Real...
> 
> Bisogna poi vedere le cifre perchè se lo scopo è la crescita commerciale allora avrebbe senso investire su qualche campione del presente e del futuro, come Hazard per esempio o Harry Kane... non su uno seppur meraviglioso ma a fine carriera.



Ci sono svariati ordini di grandezza tra il potere commerciale di cr7 e quello di un Kane o un Hazard...


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> E se intavolassero uno scambio Dybala- CR7?
> 
> Con una valutazione di 150-200 Ml per entrambi, i due club farebbero delle plusvalenze importanti...



Sì, così i tifosi del Real (che non sono quelli del Milan) mettono la città a ferro e fuoco e impiccano Dybala a Plaza Mayor.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

*Anche Marca comincia ad allinearsi alla narrativa dell'offerta da 100 milioni. Secondo la versione online del quotidiano Ronaldo è sempre più lontano da Madrid e a meno di ripensamenti dell'ultima ora (ritenuti improbabili) Ronaldo sarà un giocatore della Juventus per 100 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Gas (3 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Eh certo, perfettamente credibile. Come si fa a non credere ad una cosa del genere?



Beh... qualcuno quest'estate credeva che potesse venire al Milan... fai tu...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Anche Marca comincia ad allinearsi alla narrativa dell'offerta da 100 milioni. Secondo la versione online del quotidiano Ronaldo è sempre più lontano da Madrid e a meno di ripensamenti dell'ultima ora (ritenuti improbabili) Ronaldo sarà un giocatore della Juventus per 100 milioni di euro.*



Ma come è possibile che uno come Ronaldo venga ceduto per soli 100 milioni quando il suo contratto dura fino al 2021?! Neymar è costato 200 milioni, vale il doppio di Ronaldo? Mi sembra tutto assurdo.
Incredibile come ogni trattativa della Juventus abbia contorni assurdi, prezzi di favore e bidoni venduti a 15-20 milioni.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma come è possibile che uno come Ronaldo venga ceduto per soli 100 milioni quando il suo contratto dura fino al 2021?! Neymar è costato 200 milioni, vale il doppio di Ronaldo? Mi sembra tutto assurdo.
> Incredibile come ogni trattativa della Juventus abbia contorni assurdi, prezzi di favore e bidoni venduti a 15-20 milioni.



Ronaldo ha comunque 33 anni.


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Luglio 2018)

Ciao mondo


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma come è possibile che uno come Ronaldo venga ceduto per soli 100 milioni quando il suo contratto dura fino al 2021?! Neymar è costato 200 milioni, vale il doppio di Ronaldo? Mi sembra tutto assurdo.
> Incredibile come ogni trattativa della Juventus abbia contorni assurdi, prezzi di favore e bidoni venduti a 15-20 milioni.



Ronaldo a gennaio avrebbe fatto un accordo con Perez in base al quale possa liberarsi per una cifra del genere. Questo è quel che si dice.


----------



## Aron (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ronaldo ha comunque 33 anni.



Esatto.
E' una cifra enorme, e chiunque lo prende si espone a un grosso rischio.
Fermo restando che resta sempre un affare eccellente.


----------



## PM3 (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, così i tifosi del Real (che non sono quelli del Milan) mettono la città a ferro e fuoco e impiccano Dybala a Plaza Mayor.



Ahahah

Hai ragione


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ronaldo ha comunque 33 anni.



Ma parliamo pur sempre del giocatore per eccellenza, un icona, non è un giocatore qualunque. A quella cifra possibile che PSG, City e co. non si facciano avanti?


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma parliamo pur sempre del giocatore per eccellenza, un icona, non è un giocatore qualunque. A quella cifra possibile che PSG, City e co. non si facciano avanti?



Il fatto è che, stando alle indiscrezioni, pare che sia lui a voler andare in Italia.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma parliamo pur sempre del giocatore per eccellenza, un icona, non è un giocatore qualunque. A quella cifra possibile che PSG, City e co. non si facciano avanti?



Ronaldo è eccezionale sotto tutti gli aspetti, ma codesti club raramente acquistano giocatori over 30, anzi solitamente puntano su under 25.

Io pensavo potesse essere uno sfizio del PSG per fare il tridente stellare, invece ragionano in un altro modo e puntano su Cavani.

poi credo che la volontà di Ronaldo sia quello che conta.


----------



## cris (3 Luglio 2018)

beh ragazzi, vi ricordo che nel nostro campionato ridicolo, Ronaldo (il fenomeno) anche se ormai cicciotto e sul viale del tramonto, da noi faceva 1-2 gol a partita serenamente, questo qui farà pure meglio probabilmente.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Luglio 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> beh ragazzi, vi ricordo che nel nostro campionato ridicolo, Ronaldo (il fenomeno) anche se ormai cicciotto e sul viale del tramonto, da noi faceva 1-2 gol a partita serenamente, questo qui farà pure meglio probabilmente.



Il fenomeno da noi ha fatto 7 gol


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che, stando alle indiscrezioni, pare che sia lui a voler andare in Italia.



Ed ovviamente in Italia solo la Juventus può permetterselo. Beh se è così addio a tutti.


----------



## cris (3 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il fenomeno da noi ha fatto 7 gol



Si, era per dire che segnava in maniera estremamente regolare, non ricordo le statistiche precise.


----------



## Tell93 (3 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ed ovviamente in Italia solo la Juventus può permetterselo. Beh se è così addio a tutti.



Siamo anni luce lo stesso da loro raga, con cr7 o meno . Non è una cosa che ci riguarda poi tanto, (premesso che penso sia una grossa bufala) sarebbe davvero una grande cosa per tutto il calcio italiano.


----------



## markjordan (3 Luglio 2018)

povera inter


----------



## zlatan (3 Luglio 2018)

Visto che a noi lo scudetto non può interessare x chissà quanti anni, a me piacerebbe molto rivedere dopo anni un vero fenomeno in Italia la serie a ne avrebbe davvero bisogno


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Wetter (3 Luglio 2018)

Mi piangerebbe il cuore nel vederlo vestito di Bianconero,ma guardiamo il lato positivo,avremo gli occhi di tutto il mondo puntati sulla serie A,magari il nostro campionato riprenderà appeal e ci saranno altri grandi giocatori che in futuro vorranno venire in italia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Luglio 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Mi piangerebbe il cuore nel vederlo vestito di Bianconero,ma guardiamo il lato positivo,avremo gli occhi di tutto il mondo puntati sulla serie A,magari il nostro campionato riprenderà appeal e ci saranno altri grandi giocatori che in futuro vorranno venire in italia.



unica magra speranza,


----------



## Sotiris (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Questi sono i campionati nazionali che vuole la Uefa, cristallizzando le consistenze economico-finanziarie già forti al momento di questa applicazione del FPF, ci si avvia verso monopoli consolidati sempre di più (Germania, Italia, Francia) o oligopoli (Inghilterra, Spagna), mentre i veri ricchi ormai scarteranno sempre più i campionati europei, vista l'impossibilità di emergere, per puntare a nuovi mercati, come quello cinese e, forse in futuro, quello statunitense.
Questa è la Uefa che molti osannano.

E io dovrei farmi le seghe perché Cristiano Ronaldo viene a giocare nel campionato italiano?


----------



## Wetter (3 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> unica magra speranza,


Che poi nella peggiore delle ipotesi vinceranno la Champion's League,cosa che comunque visto il loro percorso è ormai nell'aria(è questioni di anni ormai).In Italia cambia poco,con la squadra che hanno(anche senza CR7) e con la mediocrità delle rivali vincerebbero il campionato per i prossimi 10 anni..


----------



## Snake (3 Luglio 2018)

questo è il video del tizio che ha lanciato la bomba, Marca conferma


----------



## cris (3 Luglio 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Mi piangerebbe il cuore nel vederlo vestito di Bianconero,ma guardiamo il lato positivo,avremo gli occhi di tutto il mondo puntati sulla serie A,magari il nostro campionato riprenderà appeal e ci saranno altri grandi giocatori che in futuro vorranno venire in italia.



vero


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> questo è il video del tizio che ha lanciato la bomba, Marca conferma



Te cosa ne pensi di questa storia?

OT: mi piacerebbe anche un commento su Lebron


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Luglio 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Mi piangerebbe il cuore nel vederlo vestito di Bianconero,ma guardiamo il lato positivo,avremo gli occhi di tutto il mondo puntati sulla serie A,magari il nostro campionato riprenderà appeal e ci saranno altri grandi giocatori che in futuro vorranno venire in italia.



Vero, anche se allo stesso tempo tutto il mondo vedrà in che condizioni è ridotto il nostro Milan


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Luglio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questi sono i campionati nazionali che vuole la Uefa, cristallizzando le consistenze economico-finanziarie già forti al momento di questa applicazione del FPF, ci si avvia verso monopoli consolidati sempre di più (Germania, Italia, Francia) o oligopoli (Inghilterra, Spagna), mentre i veri ricchi ormai scarteranno sempre più i campionati europei, vista l'impossibilità di emergere, per puntare a nuovi mercati, come quello cinese e, forse in futuro, quello statunitense.
> Questa è la Uefa che molti osannano.
> 
> E io dovrei farmi le seghe perché Cristiano Ronaldo viene a giocare nel campionato italiano?



Applausi


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Una partita non può essere bugiarda nel risultato?



Quella non lo era..

Chiunque abbia visto la partita invece di leggere le statistiche sa bene che il Real si stava cacando in mano dal secondo gol di Mandzukic fino al rigore


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questi sono i campionati nazionali che vuole la Uefa, cristallizzando le consistenze economico-finanziarie già forti al momento di questa applicazione del FPF, ci si avvia verso monopoli consolidati sempre di più (Germania, Italia, Francia) o oligopoli (Inghilterra, Spagna), mentre i veri ricchi ormai scarteranno sempre più i campionati europei, vista l'impossibilità di emergere, per puntare a nuovi mercati, come quello cinese e, forse in futuro, quello statunitense.
> Questa è la Uefa che molti osannano.
> 
> E io dovrei farmi le seghe perché Cristiano Ronaldo viene a giocare nel campionato italiano?



La Serie A era un oligopolio già prima della dinastia juventina. Se è diventata un monopolio gli unici responsabili sono i ritardati mentali che hanno gestito le milanesi dal 2011 in poi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista. CR7 sarebbe un colpo stratosferico senza dubbio per qualunque squadra.
> 
> Però io non vedo la Juventus come la vedi tu, per me è un grande club ma non al top a livello mondiale e nei prossimi anni avrà vita più dura in Europa. Per intenderci, capirei più una follia per Salah per esempio, o appunto Hazard o giocatori simili. Capisco il tuo punto di vista (che immagino sia condiviso dai più) ma io la penso diversamente.
> 
> In Italia hanno già distanziato tutti per i prossimi anni, forse non 20 ma tanti. Lo scudetto lo vinceranno molte altre volte ancora senza storia con o senza Ronaldo.



Con Hazard o Kane (al posto di Higuain poi...) non vinci la champions ne sfondi i mercati mondiali..con CR7 anche a 36 anni sei il club più cliccato del web e forse una champions coi suoi 12 gol a stagione la porti a casa

Se discutiamo un colpo così siamo pazzi raga...se loro possono pagare quello stipendio (non so come) e hanno il si del giocatore non prenderlo sarebbe follia.

Con un colpo così si portano al livello del Barca e appena sotto al Real e allo United


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Luglio 2018)

Non so con che voglia seguirei ancora il calcio tra la situazione del nostro Milan e un eventuale arrivo di Cristiano in bianconero. Sarebbe una mazzata tremenda.


----------



## Snake (3 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Te cosa ne pensi di questa storia?
> 
> OT: mi piacerebbe anche un commento su Lebron



che se si espone marca qualcosa di vero deve esserci, non mi convince che si muova per soli 100 mil e che PSG e Manchester stiano a guardare


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> che se si espone marca qualcosa di vero deve esserci, non mi convince che si muova per soli 100 mil e che PSG e Manchester stiano a guardare



Per me c'hanno provato ma la Juve si è mossa prima..

Possiamo dire quello che vogliamo ma marmotta e il suo fidato paratici sul mercato sono gli assi incontestabili, questi non sbagliano un'operazione da 7 anni senza contare tutto il lavoro nel sottobosco della serie A e delle giovanili..

Pazzesco..

Se lo prendo serie A morta e sepolta per 10 anni..creeranno un gap con le altre incolmabile..


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Con Hazard o Kane (al posto di Higuain poi...) non vinci la champions ne sfondi i mercati mondiali..con CR7 anche a 36 anni sei il club più cliccato del web e forse una champions coi suoi 12 gol a stagione la porti a casa
> 
> Se discutiamo un colpo così siamo pazzi raga...se loro possono pagare quello stipendio (non so come) e hanno il si del giocatore non prenderlo sarebbe follia.
> 
> Con un colpo così si portano al livello del Barca e appena sotto al Real e allo United



Ma infatti non critico l'acquisto di Ronaldo, ci mancherebbe, fanno benissimo a prenderlo.

Dico che non è così che si costruisce una grande squadra che possa dominare anche a livello europeo.

Per il resto occhio perchè Ronaldo è Ronaldo perchè gioca al Real contro Messi e il Barça... alla Juve a lottare contro Mertens e Schick e lo scudetto già vinto a Natale la visibilità non sarà la stessa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non critico l'acquisto di Ronaldo, ci mancherebbe, fanno benissimo a prenderlo.
> 
> Dico che *non è così che si costruisce una grande squadra che possa dominare anche a livello europeo*.
> 
> Per il resto occhio perchè Ronaldo è Ronaldo perchè gioca al Real contro Messi e il Barça... alla Juve a lottare contro Mertens e Schick e lo scudetto già vinto a Natale la visibilità non sarà la stessa.



Vabbé raga..se non si costruisce una grande squadra prendendo il nr 1 al mondo alzo le mani...

Sulla visibilità, ora io non ho i social ma ho il sospetto che CR7 da solo abbia più follower del Real Madrid...il calcio, specie nei mercati nuovi, sono SOLO i calciatori


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> che se si espone marca qualcosa di vero deve esserci, non mi convince che si muova per soli 100 mil e che PSG e Manchester stiano a guardare



Secondo me è lui che preferisce noi. 
A Manchester ci sta Mourinho (con cui dovrebbe ricostruire un rapporto) e più in generale in Premier sarebbe azzardato tornarci a 33 anni.
Il PSG in teoria sarebbe l'ipotesi più credibile da un punto di vista razionale, ma dubito fortemente che Al Khelaifi rinunci a Neymar (perché se Ronaldo va a Parigi è pacifico che Neymar chiede all'istante di fare il percorso inverso a Madrid).
A questo punto non è che gli restano tante opzioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé raga..se non si costruisce una grande squadra prendendo il nr 1 al mondo alzo le mani...
> 
> Sulla visibilità, ora io non ho i social ma ho il sospetto che CR7 da solo abbia più follower del Real Madrid...il calcio, specie nei mercati nuovi, sono SOLO i calciatori



Penso che vediamo le cose in modo molto diverso.

Nulla da dire sul giocatore che è uno dei più grandi fuoriclasse della storia del calcio, nulla da dire sull'operazione che è grandiosa e farà strafelici i tifosi della Juve e farà bene a tutto il calcio italiano...

Ma il calcio è fatto di cicli e tutti i grandi giocatori, anche i più grandi, ad un certo punto tramontano e ne escono di nuovi e più giovani. I top club guardano sempre avanti e non investono cifre enormi su campioni di 33 anni, anche se parliamo di un campionissimo come Ronaldo.

Infatti sono curioso di vedere cosa piuttosto farà il Real e come sostituiranno Ronaldo.


----------



## Mika (3 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me è lui che preferisce noi.
> A Manchester ci sta Mourinho (con cui dovrebbe ricostruire un rapporto) e più in generale in Premier sarebbe azzardato tornarci a 33 anni.
> Il PSG in teoria sarebbe l'ipotesi più credibile da un punto di vista razionale, ma dubito fortemente che Al Khelaifi rinunci a Neymar (perché se Ronaldo va a Parigi è pacifico che Neymar chiede all'istante di fare il percorso inverso a Madrid).
> A questo punto non è che gli restano tante opzioni.



Se comprate CR7 senza vendere Dybala e Manzukic (anche sacrificando Higuain) potete già fare i caroselli per il settimo scudetto di fila al momento della presentazione di CR7! 

Siete già troppo avanti ora, con lui vi si può dare lo scudetto d'ufficio e lasciare che gli altri si giochino il secondo posto. 

Siete bravi, forti e avete fatto progetto perfetto, siete imprendibili economicamente e tecnicamente.

Però lo dico sinceramente, lo direi anche se ci fosse il Milan nella vostra situazione, che noia di campionato sta diventando quello Italiano!


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me è lui che preferisce noi.
> A Manchester ci sta Mourinho (con cui dovrebbe ricostruire un rapporto) e più in generale in Premier sarebbe azzardato tornarci a 33 anni.
> Il PSG in teoria sarebbe l'ipotesi più credibile da un punto di vista razionale, ma dubito fortemente che Al Khelaifi rinunci a Neymar (perché se Ronaldo va a Parigi è pacifico che Neymar chiede all'istante di fare il percorso inverso a Madrid).
> A questo punto non è che gli restano tante opzioni.



Si oltretutto il PSG è vero che ha lo sceicco ma mi pare siano anche loro sotto monitoraggio col ffp e infatti il colpèo mbappé è stato posticipato a questa stagione..quindi hanno già l'uscita di quei 180 milioni lì..

Inoltre penso abbiano scelto di puntare sul duo Mbappé-Neymar e non gli serve un altra stella


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si oltretutto il PSG è vero che ha lo sceicco ma mi pare siano anche loro sotto monitoraggio col ffp e infatti il colpèo mbappé è stato posticipato a questa stagione..quindi hanno già l'uscita di quei 180 milioni lì..
> 
> Inoltre penso abbiano scelto di puntare sul duo Mbappé-Neymar e non gli serve un altra stella



Inoltre sono stati appena richiamato dalla camera giudicante dell'UEFA, per cui a maggior ragione non vorranno stravolgere di nuovo la squadra.


----------



## elpacoderoma (3 Luglio 2018)

A me invece sembra fattibilissimo.
La questione economica è irrilevante, il prezzo lo paga il marketing del giocatore stesso.
La questione vera è la motivazione del giocatore, e sinceramente credo che in fondo stia scegliendo l unica squadra al mondo in cui sarà sicuro di vincere almeno il campionato a mani basse.


----------



## carlocarlo (3 Luglio 2018)

complimenti alla juve


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> A me invece sembra fattibilissimo.
> La questione economica è irrilevante, il prezzo lo paga il marketing del giocatore stesso.
> La questione vera è la motivazione del giocatore, e sinceramente credo che in fondo stia scegliendo l unica squadra al mondo in cui sarà sicuro di vincere almeno il campionato a mani basse.



Be certo, con PSG e Bayern tipo c'erano molti dubbi...
inoltre credo che a CR7 di vincere la serie A interessi meno di zero..

Vuole champions e palloni d'oro..la sfida di riportare la Juve al top è grande


----------



## danjr (3 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé raga..se non si costruisce una grande squadra prendendo il nr 1 al mondo alzo le mani...
> 
> Sulla visibilità, ora io non ho i social ma ho il sospetto che CR7 da solo abbia più follower del Real Madrid...il calcio, specie nei mercati nuovi, sono SOLO i calciatori



Cr7 ha più del doppio dei follower di Real Madrid e Juve assieme... 
comunque complimenti a loro, e arrivederci alla serie A tra 3/4 stagioni


----------



## danjr (3 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se comprate CR7 senza vendere Dybala e Manzukic (anche sacrificando Higuain) potete già fare i caroselli per il settimo scudetto di fila al momento della presentazione di CR7!
> 
> Siete già troppo avanti ora, con lui vi si può dare lo scudetto d'ufficio e lasciare che gli altri si giochino il secondo posto.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti con il Milan un queste condizioni e la Juve così troppo forte, la serie A diventa meno interessante del campionato di tamburello


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Cr7 ha più del doppio dei follower di Real Madrid e Juve assieme...
> comunque complimenti a loro, e arrivederci alla serie A *tra 3/4 stagioni*



Se prendono CR7 la serie A è morta finché non arriva uno sceicco o un abramovich..

Rendiamoci conto che se prendono ronaldo il divario tra la Juve e le altre (già oggi imbarazzante) diventerà incolmabile..perché oltretutto questi lavorano al top anche nel sottobosco..

Io spero solo che l'attenzione che un colpo simile riporterebbe in serie A spinga gente veramente ricca a tornare ad investire qui, altro che lavapiatti cinesi che pensano di usare il calcio per guadagnare con la quotazione in borsa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se prendono CR7 la serie A è morta finché non arriva uno sceicco o un abramovich..
> 
> Rendiamoci conto che se prendono ronaldo il divario tra la Juve e le altre (già oggi imbarazzante) diventerà incolmabile..perché oltretutto questi lavorano al top anche nel sottobosco..
> 
> Io spero solo che l'attenzione che un colpo simile riporterebbe in serie A spinga gente veramente ricca a tornare ad investire qui, altro che lavapiatti cinesi che pensano di usare il calcio per guadagnare con la quotazione in borsa



il divario è enorme pure senza ronaldo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Luglio 2018)

Quando dicevo che è la Juve a non voler pagare ingaggi folli è che potrebbe benissimo permettersi ingaggi da 15m/20mln a stagione venivo preso per folle. La Juve è un top club mondiale ormai a livello di Bayern, PSG, City, Barca e sotto un gradino come tutte le altre, al Real.

Che vi piaccia o meno è così.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Luglio 2018)

Si discute sulla serie A, come se la serie A non fosse già morta da 6 anni. Vincerebbero altri 10 scudetti pure se non comprassero nessuno. 
Se prendono Ronaldo, il dominio che hanno avuto in Italia, lo avrebbero anche in Europa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quando dicevo che è la Juve a non voler pagare ingaggi folli è che potrebbe benissimo permettersi ingaggi da 15m/20mln a stagione venivo preso per folle. La Juve è un top club mondiale ormai a livello di Bayern, PSG, City, Barca e sotto un gradino come tutte le altre, al Real.
> 
> Che vi piaccia o meno è così.



In realtà è diverso..se parliamo di appeal e blasone SI, ma se parliamo di economia no

United, Real e Barca sono su altre dimensioni

PSG e City pure hanno possibilità infinite

Ma dei club "umani" la Juve è senza dubbio in cima alla lista e operano benissimo


----------



## Kutuzov (3 Luglio 2018)

Dybala, Ronaldo, douglas costa... Emre Can, pjanic, x ... 
mostruosi... 
con Messi in declino fisico, ci esce un ciclo anche in Europa...

Grazie, Silvio...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà è diverso..se parliamo di appeal e blasone SI, ma se parliamo di economia no
> 
> United, Real e Barca sono su altre dimensioni
> 
> ...



Hanno un fatturato al livello di quelle squadre. Intendevo questo. Resta il fatto che la Juve è meglio sia di PSG e City come storia, come campionato, come tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Si discute sulla serie A, come se la serie A non fosse già morta da 6 anni. Vincerebbero altri 10 scudetti pure se non comprassero nessuno.
> Se prendono Ronaldo, il dominio che hanno avuto in Italia, lo avrebbero anche in Europa.



La Juve non dominerebbe in Europa per anni manco giocando da sola, figuriamoci con squadre che possono spendere anche 400/500 mln annui. In Italia domina e dominerà per anni, ma quello è un altro discorso...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## PM3 (3 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quella non lo era..
> 
> Chiunque abbia visto la partita invece di leggere le statistiche sa bene che il Real si stava cacando in mano dal secondo gol di Mandzukic fino al rigore



Chiunque ha visto la partita ricorda le clamorose due occasioni di Isco, quella di Ronaldo, la traversa…
Buffon tra i migliori in campo...
Che i tre gol sono stati tre errori ridicoli del Real…
Che con il Var la partita sarebbe finita sull'1-1 di Isco regolare.
Con questo non voglio dire che la Juve non ha meritato la vittoria, tutt'altro. Ma gli è girato tutto bene giocando alla pari con il real al Bernabeu. 
La parola stuprare o dominare, viene usata se hai più occasioni da gol, se rendi l'avversario inerme, inesistente, il real non lo è stato.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità che arrivano dalla spagna, direttamente dal giornale Marca. Infatti, domani la prima pagina è dedicata a Cristiano Ronaldo, e ad una trattativa con la Juventus che è ormai iniziata. Secondo Marca la Juve avrebbe offerto al giacatore 120 milioni di euro per 4 anni, e ha avuto garanzie dal Real Madrid sull'abbassamento della clausola. Dopo le indiscrezioni di Tuttosport, la notizia trova conferma anche in Spagna. La Juve ha CR7 nel mirino...
> 
> Anche TuttoSport conferma: rottura totale tra CR7 e Florentino Perez. La Juve ha iniziato la trattativa per portare Ronaldo a Torino. Ma attenzione a PSG e United che sono in agguato.
> 
> ...



Restate in e quotate le news


----------



## hiei87 (3 Luglio 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Juve non dominerebbe in Europa per anni manco giocando da sola, figuriamoci con squadre che possono spendere anche 400/500 mln annui. In Italia domina e dominerà per anni, ma quello è un altro discorso...



Li spendono malissimo. Loro prendono Emre Can. Cr7 e Cancelo, gli altri Fred e Jorginho a cifre da capogiro.
Con i cicli di Real, Barca e Bayern finiti, le inglesi incapaci di far mercato e il Psg che continua a sbagliare allenatori e non riesce a creare un dna vincente, temo vinceranno diverse Champions negli anni a venire.
E già negli ultimi anni ci sono arrivati molto vicino.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Luglio 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Juve non dominerebbe in Europa per anni manco giocando da sola, figuriamoci con squadre che possono spendere anche 400/500 mln annui. In Italia domina e dominerà per anni, ma quello è un altro discorso...




Dominare no, però credo che con CR7 la Champions la vinceranno di sicuro, tanto più che col portoghese chiuderebbero il discorso scudetto a Febbraio e potranno concentrarsi solo sulla coppa.

Inoltre non sottovaluterei l'impatto che l'ingaggio di Ronaldo avrebbe sul fatturato juventino, che si impennerà di brutto. Roba che per raggiungere il loro livello a noi non basterebbero nemmeno 10 anni. E questo nonostante venissero cacciati i 2 interisti che governano il Milan.


----------



## Kutuzov (3 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Li spendono malissimo. Loro prendono Emre Can. Cr7 e Cancelo, gli altri Fred e Jorginho a cifre da capogiro.
> Con i cicli di Real, Barca e Bayern finiti, le inglesi incapaci di far mercato e il Psg che continua a sbagliare allenatori e non riesce a creare un dna vincente, temo vinceranno diverse Champions negli anni a venire.
> E già negli ultimi anni ci sono arrivati molto vicino.



Esatto. Hanno tutto per aprire un grande ciclo e, di conseguenza, distruggere sul nascere anche la serie A.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Luglio 2018)

Juve CR7 : tutto vero!
Milan Zaza : tutto vero!


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

*Anche Bargiggia conferma su Twitter rispondendo a un tifoso della Juve:"A questo punto le percentuali sono abbastanza alte per il passaggio di Ronaldo alla Juve".*


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

*A Sky al momento non risulta che esista ancora una trattativa ne tra la Juve e Ronaldo, ne tra la Juve e il Real. Questo anche perché il Real non rinuncerà tanto facilmente al giocatore, soprattutto senza avere in mano un sostituto (si parla di Neymar o Kane, ma al momento sono solo ipotesi). Quel che è certo è che la Juve ha già sondato la possibilità con Mendes durante la trattativa con Cancelo e se ci saranno i margini (magari con Ronaldo che si espone annunciando di non presentarsi in ritiro) non vuole farsi trovare impreparata e partire subito all’assalto del giocatore. *


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

*Bargiggia rivela una clamorosa indiscrezione. Sembra che Mendes sia riuscito ad inserire nel contratto di Ronaldo una clausola da 100 milioni valida solo per il campionato italiano.*


----------



## 7vinte (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia rivela una clamorosa indiscrezione. Sembra che Mendes sia riuscito ad inserire nel contratto di Ronaldo una clausola da 100 milioni valida solo per il campionato italiano.*



Fiondiamoci


----------



## 7vinte (3 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *A Sky al momento non risulta che esista ancora una trattativa ne tra la Juve e Ronaldo, ne tra la Juve e il Real. Questo anche perché il Real non rinuncerà tanto facilmente al giocatore, soprattutto senza avere in mano un sostituto (si parla di Neymar o Kane, ma al momento sono solo ipotesi). Quel che è certo è che la Juve ha già sondato la possibilità con Mendes durante la trattativa con Cancelo e se ci saranno i margini (magari con Ronaldo che si espone annunciando di non presentarsi in ritiro) non vuole farsi trovare impreparata e partire subito all’assalto del giocatore. *



Bravo Sky. Non esite nulla


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia rivela una clamorosa indiscrezione. Sembra che Mendes sia riuscito ad inserire nel contratto di Ronaldo una clausola da 100 milioni valida solo per il campionato italiano.*



L'avrebbe fatta inserire quando? Cioè il Madrid sarebbe così autolesionista da farlo? Beh tutto può essere...


----------



## DrHouse (3 Luglio 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'avrebbe fatta inserire quando? Cioè il Madrid sarebbe così autolesionista da farlo? Beh tutto può essere...



Si è attivata dopo la rovesciata di Torino.
Una clausola che si attiva solo se segni in rovesciata e solo per la squadra vittima.
In più, Ronaldo deve rinunciare a stipendi più alti, sempre secondo la clausola


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

*Ultime notizie da DiarioGol: Nelle ultime ore è stata fatta trapelare un'offerta della Juventus per il giocatore, che Ronaldo ha utilizzato per mettere pressione al Real Madrid. Un'offerta che è una cortina fumogena, cioè è una strategia attuata da Mendes e Ronaldo per far aumentare lo stipendio del giocatore. L'unica vera opzione disponibile al momento è quella del Manchester United, a cui Mendes sta già lavorando. Infatti il Manchester vorrebbe un giocatore di riferimento, che al momento non ha: Lukaku sta brillando al mondiale, ma all'Old Trafford ha sempre lasciato a desiderare mentre Pogba non ha rispettato le aspettative. Il problema è la cifra richiesta da Florentino Perez: 150 milioni. Lo United, invece, ne offre 90 + bonus fino ad un totale di 120 milioni. Il piano B di Ronaldo è il PSG, che è disposto ad offrire massimo 90 milioni.*


----------



## 7vinte (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ultime notizie da DiarioGol: Nelle ultime ore è stata fatta trapelare un'offerta della Juventus per il giocatore, che Ronaldo ha utilizzato per mettere pressione al Real Madrid. Un'offerta che è una cortina fumogena, cioè è una strategia attuata da Mendes e Ronaldo per far aumentare lo stipendio del giocatore. L'unica vera opzione disponibile al momento è quella del Manchester United, a cui Mendes sta già lavorando. Infatti il Manchester vorrebbe un giocatore di riferimento, che al momento non ha: Lukaku sta brillando al mondiale, ma all'Old Trafford ha sempre lasciato a desiderare mentre Pogba non ha rispettato le aspettative. Il problema è la cifra richiesta da Florentino Perez: 150 milioni. Lo United, invece, ne offre 90 + bonus fino ad un totale di 120 milioni. Il piano B di Ronaldo è il PSG, che è disposto ad offrire massimo 90 milioni.*



Finalmente la verità


----------



## Hellscream (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ultime notizie da DiarioGol: Nelle ultime ore è stata fatta trapelare un'offerta della Juventus per il giocatore, che Ronaldo ha utilizzato per mettere pressione al Real Madrid. Un'offerta che è una cortina fumogena, cioè è una strategia attuata da Mendes e Ronaldo per far aumentare lo stipendio del giocatore. L'unica vera opzione disponibile al momento è quella del Manchester United, a cui Mendes sta già lavorando. Infatti il Manchester vorrebbe un giocatore di riferimento, che al momento non ha: Lukaku sta brillando al mondiale, ma all'Old Trafford ha sempre lasciato a desiderare mentre Pogba non ha rispettato le aspettative. Il problema è la cifra richiesta da Florentino Perez: 150 milioni. Lo United, invece, ne offre 90 + bonus fino ad un totale di 120 milioni. Il piano B di Ronaldo è il PSG, che è disposto ad offrire massimo 90 milioni.*



Queste cifre (apparte quella del PSG a cui non credo minimamente) sono più credibili... Parliamo di un mercato dove per un qualsiasi pinco pallino ti chiedono 80 milioni... Che CR7 vada via per 100 sarebbe... come dire... insolito.


----------



## Roccoro (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ultime notizie da DiarioGol: Nelle ultime ore è stata fatta trapelare un'offerta della Juventus per il giocatore, che Ronaldo ha utilizzato per mettere pressione al Real Madrid. Un'offerta che è una cortina fumogena, cioè è una strategia attuata da Mendes e Ronaldo per far aumentare lo stipendio del giocatore. L'unica vera opzione disponibile al momento è quella del Manchester United, a cui Mendes sta già lavorando. Infatti il Manchester vorrebbe un giocatore di riferimento, che al momento non ha: Lukaku sta brillando al mondiale, ma all'Old Trafford ha sempre lasciato a desiderare mentre Pogba non ha rispettato le aspettative. Il problema è la cifra richiesta da Florentino Perez: 150 milioni. Lo United, invece, ne offre 90 + bonus fino ad un totale di 120 milioni. Il piano B di Ronaldo è il PSG, che è disposto ad offrire massimo 90 milioni.*



La situazione Juve-CR7 è identica a quella Juve-Icardi....Vengono usati solo per alzare lo stipendio!


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ultime notizie da DiarioGol: Nelle ultime ore è stata fatta trapelare un'offerta della Juventus per il giocatore, che Ronaldo ha utilizzato per mettere pressione al Real Madrid. Un'offerta che è una cortina fumogena, cioè è una strategia attuata da Mendes e Ronaldo per far aumentare lo stipendio del giocatore. L'unica vera opzione disponibile al momento è quella del Manchester United, a cui Mendes sta già lavorando. Infatti il Manchester vorrebbe un giocatore di riferimento, che al momento non ha: Lukaku sta brillando al mondiale, ma all'Old Trafford ha sempre lasciato a desiderare mentre Pogba non ha rispettato le aspettative. Il problema è la cifra richiesta da Florentino Perez: 150 milioni. Lo United, invece, ne offre 90 + bonus fino ad un totale di 120 milioni. Il piano B di Ronaldo è il PSG, che è disposto ad offrire massimo 90 milioni.*



Prego affinchè sia così, ma non credo che questa sia la versione corretta.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ultime notizie da DiarioGol: Nelle ultime ore è stata fatta trapelare un'offerta della Juventus per il giocatore, che Ronaldo ha utilizzato per mettere pressione al Real Madrid. Un'offerta che è una cortina fumogena, cioè è una strategia attuata da Mendes e Ronaldo per far aumentare lo stipendio del giocatore. L'unica vera opzione disponibile al momento è quella del Manchester United, a cui Mendes sta già lavorando. Infatti il Manchester vorrebbe un giocatore di riferimento, che al momento non ha: Lukaku sta brillando al mondiale, ma all'Old Trafford ha sempre lasciato a desiderare mentre Pogba non ha rispettato le aspettative. Il problema è la cifra richiesta da Florentino Perez: 150 milioni. Lo United, invece, ne offre 90 + bonus fino ad un totale di 120 milioni. Il piano B di Ronaldo è il PSG, che è disposto ad offrire massimo 90 milioni.*



Potrebbe essere, tutto è possibile. Aspettiamo e vediamo come va a finire.


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ultime notizie da DiarioGol: Nelle ultime ore è stata fatta trapelare un'offerta della Juventus per il giocatore, che Ronaldo ha utilizzato per mettere pressione al Real Madrid. Un'offerta che è una cortina fumogena, cioè è una strategia attuata da Mendes e Ronaldo per far aumentare lo stipendio del giocatore. L'unica vera opzione disponibile al momento è quella del Manchester United, a cui Mendes sta già lavorando. Infatti il Manchester vorrebbe un giocatore di riferimento, che al momento non ha: Lukaku sta brillando al mondiale, ma all'Old Trafford ha sempre lasciato a desiderare mentre Pogba non ha rispettato le aspettative. Il problema è la cifra richiesta da Florentino Perez: 150 milioni. Lo United, invece, ne offre 90 + bonus fino ad un totale di 120 milioni. Il piano B di Ronaldo è il PSG, che è disposto ad offrire massimo 90 milioni.*



Non vorrei sembrare impopolare ma un triennale di 180M+almeno altri 100M per l'acquisto mi sembrano cifre assurde per il nostro calcio. 

Ronaldo ha pur sempre 33 anni, ok che fisicamente potrebbe giocare altri 10 anni ma a queste cifre sacrificando il resto della squadra forse non lo farei.


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

*Ancora novità arrivano da El Chiringuito: è tutto fatto tra Real E Juventus per il trasferimento di Ronaldo. Il Real ha accettato l'offerta da 100 milioni della Juve, e il giocatore percepirà un ingaggio di 30 milioni all'anno per 4 anni. Il giocatore non avrebbe visto di buon occhio l'imminente arrivo di Neymar a Madrid. Inoltre, il Real Madrid e Ronaldo si sono già detti addio.*


----------



## Kutuzov (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ancora novità arrivano da El Chiringuito: è tutto fatto tra Real E Juventus per il trasferimento di Ronaldo. Il Real ha accettato l'offerta da 100 milioni della Juve, e il giocatore percepirà un ingaggio di 30 milioni all'anno per 4 anni. Il giocatore non avrebbe visto di buon occhio l'imminente arrivo di Neymar a Madrid. Inoltre, il Real Madrid e Ronaldo si sono già detti addio.*



Che imbarazzo essere milanisti.


----------

